# Can a rider bypass the rating us section on their screen?



## Joyful (Dec 4, 2015)

I know we are forced to rate a rider since we can't go forward on our screens if we don't. But can a rider not rate us and go on to requesting a ride? If so, great, I know then they can't rate us, it's one driver at a time type deal. But if they have to rate before they can use Uber again, there are still three people that could bite me. I'm sitting at 14 lifetime rides, 11 rated rides, and 9 rated 5 rides. Nine out of 11 is good, even in Uber land, but I'm wondering about those three. I'm not planning to drive, and it's slow here (Waco) so it's building up slowly. All the people I picked up use Uber regularly, and of those 5's I got, they came quickly, and I had no other riders until a certain point. So it's easy, and I'm nearly 100 percent sure who gave me less than 5. And of those 14, nearly all of them are regular uber's, so if they can't bypass the ratings screen, I can't imagine why there is only 11 ratings. I wish this would not be keeping me hostage.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Joyful said:


> I know we are forced to rate a rider since we can't go forward on our screens if we don't. But can a rider not rate us and go on to requesting a ride? If so, great, I know then they can't rate us, it's one driver at a time type deal. But if they have to rate before they can use Uber again, there are still three people that could bite me. I'm sitting at 14 lifetime rides, 11 rated rides, and 9 rated 5 rides. Nine out of 11 is good, even in Uber land, but I'm wondering about those three. I'm not planning to drive, and it's slow here (Waco) so it's building up slowly. All the people I picked up use Uber regularly, and of those 5's I got, they came quickly, and I had no other riders until a certain point. So it's easy, and I'm nearly 100 percent sure who gave me less than 5. And of those 14, nearly all of them are regular uber's, so if they can't bypass the ratings screen, I can't imagine why there is only 11 ratings. I wish this would not be keeping me hostage.


Rider must Rate before requesting another Uber ride. Also, Uber gives you 50 - 100 Trips before making any decision on your Rating. Take a day and go into an area that has best chance of getting trips. Make sure your car is clean and you are professional. Riders sometimes feed off the Rating they first see you with. Get 'er done. Good Luck!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes.

I have given over 4,000 rides, only 3,000 were "rated"


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Yes.
> 
> I have given over 4,000 rides, only 3,000 were "rated"


I use Uber to call rides for my sons sometimes...it will not let me order new without rating. And I do believe I have read that Uber requires Rider to rate before allowing Rider to request again. Could it be that those 1,000 have not yet taken another ride?

The last time I requested an Uber was a month since the last trip and that Driver/trip popped up for me to rate before I could request again.


----------



## Joyful (Dec 4, 2015)

thanks everyone.


----------

